# How to Change Message Order:



## beer-b-q (Sep 24, 2009)

How to Change Message Order:

*First,Click On User CP in the Blue Menu Bar,*


*Next, Click On Settings & Options in Top Left Menu,*


*Then, Click Thread Display Mode under Thread Display Options,*


*Finally, Click Save Settings At the Bottom of Page*


----------



## alx (Sep 24, 2009)

My friend-this is for you.......PAUL''


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 24, 2009)

I Thank You...


----------



## gnubee (Sep 24, 2009)

Totally excellent Tutorial Beer-B-Que could/should be a sticky. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Oops it won't let me give you points again so soon.


----------



## rickw (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice tutorial but if you use the " Linear-Newest First " you will not be reading the thread in the correct order. I recommend "Linear-Oldest First" to read in the natural order of a thread.


----------



## froman (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you for posting this. I've always been annoyed with seeing the newest post first.


----------

